# How does my FB Boer Buckling look?



## Auggie (May 11, 2021)

Here is my buckling "HLV Lucky's Spaniard" He was born on 12/28/2020 and weighs 83 Pounds. Does that sound like a good ADG? He goes on a walk every single day. How does he look?
The first 3 are of the sire of my buckling.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is pretty solid looking!


----------



## Auggie (May 11, 2021)

@toth boer goats 
I know you know a lot about boer goats. What do you think?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

He looks steady


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Which one? 
The mature buck or the buckling?


----------



## Auggie (May 11, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Which one?
> The mature buck or the buckling?


Sorry the buckling. The buck is the sire


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Solid! Do you think he will get bigger?


----------



## Auggie (May 11, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> Solid! Do you think he will get bigger?


Yeah hopefully my buckling should grow to be like his sire


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Auggie said:


> Yeah hopefully my buckling should grow to be like his sire


awesome! yes, his sire does look very handsome. are you planning on selling your buckling, keeping him, or studding him out?


----------



## Auggie (May 11, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> awesome! yes, his sire does look very handsome. are you planning on selling your buckling, keeping him, or studding him out?


I plan to keep him and breed my does but I probably will stud him out eventually. But right now I want to grow him to grow to his fullest potential.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Auggie said:


> I plan to keep him and breed my does but I probably will stud him out eventually. But right now I want to grow him to grow to his fullest potential.


awesome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The kid has a better top line than his Sire.

He looks like a decent buck and should mature into a big boy.


----------

